# لماذا نضرب الميطانيات (سجود) يوم الجمعة العظيمة ؟



## mary naeem (3 مايو 2013)

*لماذا نضرب الميطانيات (سجود) يوم الجمعة العظيمة ؟*​ 
*




*

*



*
*+ من المعلومات الهامة التى يجب ان يعرفها كل انسان مسيحى وهى*
*لماذا نضرب الميطانيات يوم الجمعة الكبيرة ؟؟؟*
*ولماذا نتجة الى الشمال والجنوب والشرق ونضرب 100 ميطانية ؟؟؟*
*



*​*+اولا نعرف معنى كلمة مطانية : *​*معناها الحرفى " مراجعة النية" ومعناها الاصطلاحى "سجود او توبة "*
*+ يرفع البابا او المطران او الكاهن (اعلى رتبة كهنوتية موجودة)الصليب ويبتدئ كل الشعب بصوت واحد يصلون من عمق قلوبهم صلاة "كيرياليسون" وهم يقرعون صدورهم طالبين رحمة الرب وغفران خطاياهم*
*+ تقال صلاة كيرياليسون بالترتيب نحو الشرق ثم الغرب ثم الشمال ثم الجنوب فى كل جهه نصلى كيرياليسون 100 مرة وذلك ذلك لاسمطار مراحم الله ورأفته علي البشرو دليل علي أن ذبيحة السيد المسيح كافية للعالم كله *​*وكذلك اعلانا لبركة الصليب التى شملت المسكونة كلها لان المسيح المصلوب اسلم ذاته عن خلاص العالم كله*
*+ بعد كمال الاربعة جهات يعودون للشرق ويقولون "كيرياليسون" 12 مرة وهم مشتملون بالحزن والفرح معا وذلك الحزن لاجل الذى تألم عنا والفرح لانه بآلامه خلصنا*​*+ فلنصلى هذه الصلاة بالسجود والتذلل امام الله ليرحمنا ويرحم العالم كله*
*



*
*+ وفى كل مرة نقول كيرياليسون ونسجد امام الله نطلب ونصلى ونتضرع من اجل ( العالم وبلدنا مصر ومن اجل الاهل والاسرة والاصدقاء والاعداء والذين خارج الايمان ومن اجل المسيئين لينا ومن اجل الذين ليس لهم احد يذكرهم والفقراء والضالين والمسافرين والمرضى والطلبة والمخطوفين ومن اجل الذى يبحث عن عمل ونصلى من اجل سلامة الكنيسة ونصلى من اجل البابا وكل رتب الكهنوت نصلى من اجل الكل لكى يرحمنا الله ويدركنا بمراحمة *​ 
*+ولابد ان الله يستجيب لنا طالما نطلب بانسحاق وبايمان وثقه*​ 
*



*​*+ لا تنسوا ان تصلوا من اجل ضعفى*​ 




​


----------

